# Flight Safety



## observor 69 (31 Jul 2014)

This situation occurred in civilian aviation but  Murphy's law says it could easily apply to military aviation.

‘Improbable’ events set stage for Pearson near-disaster, report says

Safety board report details series of events that led up to the near-collision between Air Canada jet and a driverless van that had rolled onto runway.

http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/2014/07/30/improbable_events_set_stage_for_pearson_neardisaster_report_says.html


----------

